# Colorado Halloween meeting



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I would love to make it but I'm kinda screwed with work. I don't get off untill 5:00. 

Anyother Colorado Haunters, these are fun meetings. So please try to make it. Bring a friend or two if you'd like.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a Colorado Make-n-Take meeting that day too in Parker, CO.


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

Wish I could make it, but I will be at a DASFA meeting. Somehow it seems like a lot got planned for the 17th, because it will be a busy day for my outside of that.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> There's a Colorado Make-n-Take meeting that day too in Parker, CO.


Oops. I didn't see that. Is it at a different time? Of course, the make-and-take has precedence because it was posted first.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

night-owl said:


> Oops. I didn't see that. Is it at a different time? Of course, the make-and-take has precedence because it was posted first.


It will start in the morning to allow people enough time to make their toe pincher coffins. If the ORBS meeting starts at 5pm you'll be fine  Hopefully people can attend both events!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Saturdays are the worst. lol. I'v got work.  It's a bummer because I'll be missing out on halloween planning and prop making. :/


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

My sincere apologies to anyone who showed up either early or late for the meeting and missed us (we were there from 5:00 to about 5:30) but some urgent situation resulted in the coffee shop not being available at the last moment. I don't think we missed anyone, but wanted to post this just in case. For this particular meeting we simply relocated for the afternoon, and there will definitely be more meetings in the future.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Terror (May 9, 2010)

You should join us!!! The Colorado Haunters Association was started by Evil Andrew and is growing like wildfire. We almost have 30 members, both pro and home haunters!!! Go to this link and join us! We have a lot of events coming up, so don't miss out!

After you create your profile, make sure you go back to the Colorado Haunters page and click on "Join Group."

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/coloradohaunters

Hope to see you there!!!


----------

